# Brewer's yeast?



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

I just read an article on the benefits of Brewer's Yeast. Would this be beneficial to our goats? Has anyone used this for their goats? Let me know your thoughts! Here's the link:

http://www.evitamins.com/a/10-best-uses-brewer-s-yeast-496


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

I've never used brewers yeast but I do use Diamond XP yeast. Below is a link to the manufacturer's page about it. It is also sold at Hoegger's Goat Supply, and I'm sure other places. I've read goat owners' accounts of how much healthier their animals became after being on this supplement. My wethers have been on it since they were babies, so I don't have a 'before' to compare to. But they do seem extremely healthy!

http://www.diamondv.com/languages/en/tech-original-xpc/


----------



## kiddoe (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks! They both contain _Saccharomyces cerevisiae , but I wonder if there are other ingredients that would be any different, so I wonder if it would hurt to try... _How much and how often do you feed it? I went to the website to take a look but when I clicked on the product, it took me to a blank page. I couldn't find prices, either. How much is on a package and what is the cost?


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

If you google it you will find good info about it. I bought mine from Hoegger's Goat Supply because they sell it in smaller packages (I have 2 goats). I can't remember how much it cost, but I don't think it was outrageous. I'm sure it would be cheaper to buy in big bags. The recommended dose on the bag I got from Hoegger's is 1 rounded tsp/day/head for goats. I just sprinkle it on their grain and they eat it right up.

Here's a link to the manufacturer's home page.

http://www.diamondv.com/languages/en/

And here's a link to Hoegger's

http://hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Here's a link to feeding recommendations from the manufacturer...

http://www.artat.com.sa/pdf/Diamond V XPC.pdf


----------



## nagismom (Sep 25, 2010)

We use diamond v yeast supplement. It runs $25 give or take for a fifty pound bag in OH at a feed store(think co-op). That lasts about a year for 17 adults and all of kidding season. I did see an improvement in condition and weight gain in kids since I started using it.


----------

